

Ask HN: Open-source equivalent to Ink File Picker? - ianhawes

I&#x27;m starting a new project and I&#x27;d love to use Ink file picker (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;inkfilepicker.com) but they&#x27;re charging (IMO) a ridiculous price for their basic package ($19&#x2F;mo) and the prices after you exceed the quotas are also very high.<p>I was wondering if there was an open-source equivalent. I know about basic file uploaders (like jQuery File Upload, etc..) but they only have awesome support for uploads from desktops, and I think the integration ideas that Ink has come up with are really neat (just not monthly pricing sort of neat).<p>Also, if there is anyone interested in doing a Kickstarter for something like this, I&#x27;d be willing to contribute $100 or so, and I would imagine a large amount of people would too.
======
kellros
It depends entirely on what you need.

Here are some alternatives for client side:

[https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-
Upload](https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-Upload)

[http://www.plupload.com/](http://www.plupload.com/)

Given that under normal circumstances that development time is expensive,
you'll save a lot of money even if you have to pay $29+ a month.

------
CormacFP
Hi Ian,

Cormac here from Filepicker - can you please email support@filepicker.io and
we can discuss your needs?

Thanks, Cormac

